# www.greymuzzle.org



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

is going to begin giving grants to rescues who care for senior dogs this October.
www.greymuzzle.org

I'm thinking of making a donation to them, but wondered if anyone has heard of this group?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote Too many old dogs are abandoned when they need us most.

The Grey Muzzle Organization improves the lives of homeless senior dogs by making it possible for shelters, rescue groups, and sanctuaries to do more for old dogs.

We are not a shelter or rescue group. Rather, Grey Muzzle funds programs such as hospice care, senior dog adoption, medical screening, and other special programs to help old dogs at animal welfare organizations nationwide. Distributed through grants, all funds are provided through our fundraising efforts and the generosity of public donations.Quote


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping this for some of our rescues!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great organization. I have noticed on several golden retriever rescue sites there are alot of gray faced seniors and alot are name Beau. I gues that name was really popular with that speling about 10-12 years ago. I wish I could have all them Beau's and keep their names so when I call the name they call come running snuggling with me and giving me Beau kisses.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a very nice image- all the Beaus.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a resource (possible grant money) that any rescue (501c3)who takes in Seniors may want to bookmark.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Greymuzzles*

Greymuzzles sounds like a wonderful organization!!

As I type, my grey muzzle, Smooch, is sleeping next to me.


----------

